# Don't know what to do!



## Jay3805 (Feb 17, 2013)

My wife and I have been together for 15 years and we have had good times and bad .
Now we are at the point of divorce . I have a lot emotion right now.
Started we moved for her job in that time my mom passed a way and I was mad and sad
That I was so far away to see her and say goodbye I did make it to her but not be for she was out of it not a wake 
To find out my wife has been talk with a coworker and thay both have feeling for each other 
Don't know what to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I know how difficult this must be for you. I don't know if this will help, but I'm going to say it. I'm sure your mother knew you were there for her. When I was dying and in a full coma several years ago, I was fully aware of my loved-ones gathering around me to say their goodbyes. Therefore, I'm pretty sure your mother knew you were there for her. Hope you can turn lose of the anger and guilt over that aspect of your life. I'm sure your mother would want that for you. You need to turn your attention to the living at this time. You may find individual counseling a great help now.

As for the emotional affair going on between your wife and a co-worker, you'll probably find a lot of helpful advice over in the "Coping with Infidelity" section. If you hope to save your marriage, the contact between your wife and the co-worker must completely end.

Hope things get better for you soon.


----------

